
Crowd-sourced list of European Investors - ghosh
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/toze9qxRxOXm4DXJTx9polg/htmlview?pli=1#
======
jacquesm
I have a _huge_ spreadsheet with EU investor info that I still plan to clean
up and make public. One of these days...

------
eamonncarey
This is really useful. I'll be curious to see how the scammers tab expands
over time...

